# Maximum line length for Titan sprayer



## Victorian Painting (Dec 13, 2010)

I have a few Titan XT sprayers I am using for light commercial, does anyone know what the max line length for this unit is?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I think I read it was 100' for those units but don't quote me on it, other rigs normally go up 300'. 

NC or mr.fixit will probably chime in with the number. :thumbsup:


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

> Do not use more than 100 feet of spray hose. If you need to
> spray further than 100 feet from your power source, use more
> extension cord, not more spray hose.


Taken directly off of the manual on their site. I used to run one of these things so i was able to remember it anyways.

:thumbsup:


----------

